# Westell 6100 connection problems



## pickles23 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello, I recently had a thunderstorm and from what i can see my allot of my networking equipment got damaged, since i was unable to connect to the internet using my westell 6100 modem connected to my D-link router i could tell something happened, first off i noticed on my router the #1 Ethernet port light was not on at all with my Ethernet cable connected but the #2 light would go on if i would place the Ethernet cable in the #2 port, second i could see that my computer was not making contact with either my modem or my router because i switched the Ethernet cable to the modem and reset the modem and set it to the PPPoE settings so i could possible connect at all but this didnt happen so i called verizon after some trouble shooting they told me that my networking card has gone faulty so i replaced it with a NETGEAR FA311 NIC now seeing that my computer can now connect with my modem i tried setting the modem to bridge mode but whenever i click set VC the modem would not put itself on the bridge mode even though it says its on bridge mode i would be able to use the internet just fine which i believe is not right now ever since then whenever i try to connect to the westell settings page it takes forever or the page doesnt load, so now i'm stuck at this part of my list of porblems and i have turned to Tech Support Forum for some help so if anyone has info it would be much appreicated

i recently bought a new D-link router because my old one only giving me half the speed i was paying for(that router was kinda a crutch because i was having problems with my router before that) but if its i have to replace the westell modem that wouldnt be a problem for me as long as i know its not complicated to setup

Pickles


----------



## WiFiTech (Aug 22, 2008)

You need to start by verifying what works...
1) Westell 6110 - Power on, USB off, Ethernet On/Blink (when connected), DSL on (when synced t ISP), Internet on (Not in Bridge Mode)
2) Connect your PC directly to the Modem (PC NIC in DHCP mode) check for 192.168.1.x IP being assigned, usually .15 to .47.
3) verify browsing (www.google.com do a search, and click a result)
4) Reset the modem (make sure you have correct bridging instructions on your pc as internet access may be disrupted, also have the Router manual downloaded or available)
5) Configure the Modem for bridge use. (verify with Command Line >ipconfig /commands)
6) Reset the Router per manual. (you could have lost one of the LAN Ports, this will usually not effect the rest. Speedtests can verify functionality after proper configuration)
7) Disconnect all devices (Modem, Router powered off) for 15 minutes.
8) Connect all Ethernet Cables;
--a) DSL line to Modem
--b) Ethernet modem to router WAN
--c) Ethernet/wireless Router to PC
9) Power on the Modem (Power On, USB off, Ethernet off, DSL solid, Internet off) wait till the DSL lite is solid then continue.
10) Power on the Router (Power On, wait for 15 to 30 seconds)
11) Power on the PC, allow for full boot, then connect to both the Web GUI of the Router, and Modem. Check for correct configuration.
12) Browse the internet and verify Speeds
13) back up configurations of both devices Modem and Router if able.
14) Repost your results here, and take appropriate action based results.


----------



## pickles23 (Aug 22, 2008)

I tried putting the modem on bridge mode by using my brother's laptop and I was able to get it all to work after that but i notice when susing any web browser the it will randomly just stop load for about a minute asnd then start back up again, I also notice that the internet light on my modem doesnt turn on when i have everything setup( router and modem on and connected) but it still connects to the internet


----------



## WiFiTech (Aug 22, 2008)

The internet light only works when the modem is doing the DNS and DHCP services.
As for things hanging up, that sounds like the phishing feature in Windows XP and Vista. Your ISP should have a speedtest site on it's local network so you can get an accurate test of your connection. Also, verify your MTU setting with your ISP.
Hope this helps,
Kevin


----------



## pickles23 (Aug 22, 2008)

With the new router i got it came with a basic verision of Network magic which has a speed tester says powered by Ookla. i got a reading of 1500 kbps dowloading from a New York server since i'm NJ and it seemed to be fine, but i still get the problem where it just stops loading for some time then it starts up again


----------



## pickles23 (Aug 22, 2008)

I have Questions because i'm still trying to fix this problem:
1. Does changing a modem's settings on one computer then transferring the modem to another computer effect the modem at all?
2.How can i tell if its either the modem or my computer with the problem(note: i did add another networking card to my computer it was a NETGEAR FA311) perhaps that might have something to do with it?


----------

